
Steve Jobs Actually Uses iTunes 9? - NathanKP
http://experimentgarden.blogspot.com/2009/09/steve-jobs-actually-uses-itunes-9.html
======
monological
They always use steve@me.com in their marketing materials.

~~~
NathanKP
I notice that.

I find it funny that Apple uses Steve Jobs to sell its products. If Steve Jobs
uses it then you should use it.

